# Medical Marijuana Rant



## Gunz (Nov 4, 2014)

Medical marijauna was on the ballot here in Florida. I voted NO against legalization. Why? Because I just don't buy that this effort was in any way inspired by legitimate health concerns. Tell me the truth and you may get my vote. You want to smoke pot without the fear of getting arrested for possession and you want to be able to buy it the same way people buy booze. I have no problem with that. Instead you've got to cloak it in this mantle of medical respectability to make it palatable to the average voter.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 4, 2014)

Well I think you have no idea what the fuck you are talking about. Rant over.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 4, 2014)

My apologies, I had no business posting a thread on this subject. Please delete.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 4, 2014)

I mean your welcome to post whatever you want, i  just thought that your post was not logical. You are using a form where A automatically leads to Z. Well what about that pesky gray area of B through Y?


----------



## Lefty375 (Nov 4, 2014)

So what constitutes a legitimate health concern? If a high number of people find it pain reliving, I'm not sure how that's not legitimate.

I would like to hear more.


----------



## goon175 (Nov 4, 2014)

@Ocoka One you should check this thread out, it's pretty informative and well debated: https://shadowspear.com/vb/threads/the-marijuana-debate.19835/


----------



## Gunz (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank you, goon, for the link. Yes sir, TLDR, I probably didn't think it through. I posted originally that in past years I've smoked it and along with alcohol abuse used it to numb the symptoms of PTSD and injuries. So I contradicted myself when I rejected its use for medicinal purposes. There's always a good possibility, especially during Happy Hour, that I don't know what the fuck I'm talking about . My impression is, however--and it may be mistaken-- that most of the people pushing this initiative are not necessarily in need of marijuana for health reasons. And I may be wrong, that's just the impression I get when I see noted injury attorney John  Morgan pushing the issue at a local watering hole: Most of these people don't look sick.


----------



## AWP (Nov 4, 2014)

John Morgan's a drunken asshole who shouldn't be allowed near ANY issue.


----------



## Shredder477 (Nov 4, 2014)

Whether the effort to legalize weed was with good Intentions or not, that's irrelevant IMO. 

GMO's, artificial sweeteners, alcohol, cigarettes, numerous FDA approved drugs, etc are all legal, and they have resulted in more deaths, injuries, and illnesses in a single year, than weed has done in its entire existence. 

I don't understand how any logical thinker could oppose the legalization of both medical, and recreational marijuana. Especially with all the positive and good scientific backing it has. 

Let grown ups make grown up decisions. As long as it harms no one else besides the consumer, legalize it. And that is not exclusive to pot.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 4, 2014)

Shredder477 said:


> Whether the effort to legalize weed was with good Intentions or not, that's irrelevant IMO.
> 
> GMO's, artificial sweeteners, alcohol, cigarettes, numerous FDA approved drugs, etc are all legal, and they have resulted in more deaths, injuries, and illnesses in a single year, than weed has done in its entire existence.
> 
> ...


Do you have a study to back that claim up?
If so, post the link.


----------



## pardus (Nov 4, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> My impression is, however--and it may be mistaken-- that most of the people pushing this initiative are not necessarily in need of marijuana for health reasons.



And the problem with that is what exactly?

I am in no way trying to slam you. I'm not a pot smoker, I don't like it and I wouldn't do it if it were legal, but I think the prohibition on it is ludicrous and nonsensical. It was based on racism and false science and has been backed by stupidity and ignorance ever since. 
Queen Victoria used prescribed marijuana to alleviate menstrual cramps for goodness sake. 

That all said, it does have some serious health issues, and shouldn't be pushed as being all good etc... But then again, Aspirin is so dangerous it would never pass a medical trail now days.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 4, 2014)

Shredder477 said:


> Whether the effort to legalize weed was with good Intentions or not, that's irrelevant IMO.
> 
> GMO's, artificial sweeteners, alcohol, cigarettes, numerous FDA approved drugs, etc are all legal, and they have resulted in more deaths, injuries, and illnesses in a single year, than weed has done in its entire existence.
> 
> ...



Yeah I'd like to see a study linking GMO's to any deaths, let alone more than weed. Weed has the potential to be abused and I am sure it has been involved in more than one DUI death.


----------



## pardus (Nov 4, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Yeah I'd like to see a study linking GMO's to any deaths, let alone more than weed. Weed has the potential to be abused and I am sure it has been involved in more than one DUI death.



Well if you consider the GMO seeds that do not themselves produce viable seeds for a farmer to use, that alone could result in a vast amount of deaths, but I do see what you're saying.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 4, 2014)

pardus said:


> Well if you consider the GMO seeds that do not themselves produce viable seeds for a farmer to use, that alone could result in a vast amount of deaths, but I do see what you're saying.



Well I'm talking about human deaths due to ingesting GMO products. Not making seeds doesn't lead to death of any humans.


----------



## Shredder477 (Nov 4, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Do you have a study to back that claim up?
> If so, post the link.


http://www.jbc.org/content/early/2013/11/07/jbc.M113.503037.short#ref-list-1

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/bph.12321/abstract

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23537701

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/jphp.12082/abstract

http://www.nature.com/mp/journal/v18/n9/full/mp201361a.html

http://www.jci.org/articles/view/37948


----------



## Shredder477 (Nov 4, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Yeah I'd like to see a study linking GMO's to any deaths, let alone more than weed. Weed has the potential to be abused and I am sure it has been involved in more than one DUI death.


I was speaking in regards to just consuming marijuana. There has not been a single, reported death to my knowledge, just from consuming marijuana.

I also never specifically stated that GMO's directly caused deaths. Thinking back, I probably said GMO's prematurely, although there have been lots of testing done with animal that have shown organ damage, gastrointestinal and immune system disorders, accelerated aging,  infertility, etc. And human studies have shown how genetically modified foods can leave material behind inside us, possibly causing long-term problems. But you're technically right.. For now haha.


----------



## CDG (Nov 4, 2014)

Shredder477 said:


> GMO's, artificial sweeteners, alcohol, cigarettes, numerous FDA approved drugs, etc are all legal, and they have resulted in more deaths, injuries, and illnesses in a single year, than weed has done in its entire existence.





Shredder477 said:


> http://www.jbc.org/content/early/2013/11/07/jbc.M113.503037.short#ref-list-1
> 
> http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/bph.12321/abstract
> 
> ...



The studies you posted links to don't even remotely begin to prove the claim you made.


----------



## CDG (Nov 4, 2014)

Shredder477 said:


> *GMO's, *artificial sweeteners, alcohol, cigarettes, numerous FDA approved drugs, etc are all legal, and they* have resulted in more deaths*, injuries, and illnesses in a single year, than weed has done in its entire existence.





Shredder477 said:


> I also never specifically stated that GMO's directly caused deaths. Thinking back, I probably said GMO's prematurely.



Come on dude.


----------



## AWP (Nov 4, 2014)

Shredder477 said:


> But you're technically right.. *For now haha*.


 
Ya'll debate and go at it, but the above...not a great idea. If you don't understand why this is a mistake, shoot me a Private Conversation and we'll take it offline. No need to derail the thread.


----------



## Shredder477 (Nov 4, 2014)

CDG said:


> The studies you posted links to don't even remotely begin to prove the claim you made.



How so? I stated that there is a lot of positive information out there in regards to marijuana's medical use. 



CDG said:


> Come on dude.



Notice I also included "deaths, injuries, illnesses.", i included those too, for a reason.

When I said deaths, I was not really talking specifically about GMO's, more so Cigarette's, alcohol, and FDA approved medication. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Shredder477 (Nov 4, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Ya'll debate and go at it, but the above...not a great idea. If you don't understand why this is a mistake, shoot me a Private Conversation and we'll take it offline. No need to derail the thread.


Sorry about that sir, PM incoming.


----------



## pardus (Nov 4, 2014)

Shredder477 said:


> When I said deaths, I was not really talking specifically about GMO's, more so Cigarette's, alcohol, and FDA approved medication. Sorry for the confusion.



Then tighten your shot group and be specific. Got it?



TLDR20 said:


> Well I'm talking about human deaths due to ingesting GMO products. Not making seeds doesn't lead to death of any humans.



I understand and agree with your first sentence. As for your second sentence, yes it most certainly does when the corporate seeds are the only ones available and the third world farmer cannot afford the seeds for the next year.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 4, 2014)

Thread derailment! But here is a comprehensive review of a ton of GMO food and other studies. http://www.geneticliteracyproject.org/wp/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Nicolia-20131.pdf


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 4, 2014)

pardus said:


> Then tighten your shot group and be specific. Got it?
> 
> 
> 
> I understand and agree with your first sentence. As for your second sentence, yes it most certainly does when the corporate seeds are the only ones available and the third world farmer cannot afford the seeds for the next year.



Right gotcha, we are talking about different things. I am referencing GMO in the first world.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 5, 2014)

I think anything you put in your lungs other than air is bad for you. That doesn't mean I oppose another person's use of it. I didn't like the feel of this amendment, the atmosphere surrounding it, John Morgan's law partner running for Governor, and I don't think this was explained well enough. What impact would it have on the state economy, who's going to grow it, how is it going to be marketed, who gets licensed to sell it, who gets a prescription, what about Federal law enforcement? What about all those currently serving sentences for marijuana convictions? I think marijuana is less dangerous than alcohol and I too think legalization and regulation might be a good way to combat the illegal drug trade...but I couldn't abide by what I saw and heard. Since it won the vote-count but not the percentage needed to pass I expect it'll be on the ballot again and hopefully by then the public will have a better idea of its potential impact.


----------



## pardus (Nov 5, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Right gotcha, we are talking about different things. I am referencing GMO in the first world.



Gotcha. I don't trust that stuff but it's nigh impossible to avoid nowadays.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 5, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Yeah I'd like to see a study linking GMO's to any deaths, let alone more than weed. Weed has the potential to be abused and I am sure it has been involved in more than one DUI death.



Ingestible THC and other cannabinols are toxic, and there have been documented cases of overdoses from ingested 'pot'.
Link 1
Link 2
Link 3
Link 4
the last link is much more science than the others....



Shredder477 said:


> ... There has not been a single, reported death to my knowledge, just from consuming marijuana....



Even that bastion of pot culture, high times, reports that there are reported cases of death from marijuana overdose....   here ...  are you sure you are doing your research?

I'm done...   I don't smoke marijuana in Muskogee, I don't take no trips on LSD...We don't burn no draft cards down on Main Street;
We like livin' right, and bein' free. (thank you Merle Haggard)

If you want to use pot, go for it... It's not for me, but I do drink and (to the horror of others here) still smoke cigarettes...


----------



## Shredder477 (Nov 5, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Even that bastion of pot culture, high times, reports that there are reported cases of death from marijuana overdose....   here ...  are you sure you are doing your research?
> 
> I'm done...   I don't smoke marijuana in Muskogee, I don't take no trips on LSD...We don't burn no draft cards down on Main Street;
> We like livin' right, and bein' free. (thank you Merle Haggard)
> ...


That was a satire article, and apparently the site founder said so as well: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/story-claiming-37-died-weed-overdose-hoax-article-1.1566588


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 5, 2014)

The article was tagged as having come from the Daily Currant, which is a known satire site.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 5, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Ingestible THC and other cannabinols are toxic, and there have been documented cases of overdoses from ingested 'pot'.
> Link 1
> Link 2
> Link 3
> ...



Yeah none of those links say that overdosing on weed is deadly


----------



## Gunz (Nov 5, 2014)

Beer is good


----------



## x SF med (Nov 5, 2014)

Shredder477 said:


> That was a satire article, and apparently the site founder said so as well: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/story-claiming-37-died-weed-overdose-hoax-article-1.1566588



I guess my use of satire (it was originally a separate post, but I merged them) failed, I tried with the use of phrasing and quoting Merle Haggard to make it known that it was satire...  especially based on my previous links....

Apologies to all.


----------



## pardus (Nov 5, 2014)

*Florida Measure Fails*
A ballot measure in Florida that would permit the use of medical marijuana has failed to reach the 60 percent mark required for constitutional amendments in the state. Current projections show 58 percent in approval, with 42 percent against.

*Oregon OKs Legalization* 
With nearly 65 percent of the vote tallied, Oregon is projected to have approved Measure 91 legalizing recreational use of pot, with nearly 54 percent in favor and 46 percent against.

*Alaska Votes To Legalize:* 
With 97 percent of precincts reporting, Alaskans have voted to legalize marijuana by a 52 percent to 48 percent margin.

*DC Votes To Legalize*
Voters in Washington, D.C., have approved the legal use of marijuana for recreational purposes. Supporters of the D.C. marijuana measure had a 65-29.5 percent lead as of 9:09 p.m. ET, with 20,727 voting in favor.


http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way...uana-on-the-ballot-d-c-voters-ok-legalization
-------------------------------------

So now next time something prosperous comes out of DC and you say "What? Are you fucking high?"  You know the answer...


----------



## AKkeith (Nov 5, 2014)

It was close up here in Alaska but we jumped on the train.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 5, 2014)

it was already legal to have up to 4oz IIRC in your home, now the whole 'how the fuck do you get it' is solved up there.


----------



## A3nema (Nov 5, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> Medical marijauna was on the ballot here in Florida. I voted NO against legalization. Why? Because I just don't buy that this effort was in any way inspired by legitimate health concerns. Tell me the truth and you may get my vote. You want to smoke pot without the fear of getting arrested for possession and you want to be able to buy it the same way people buy booze. I have no problem with that. Instead you've got to cloak it in this mantle of medical respectability to make it palatable to the average voter.


So you have no problem with the legalization of weed but voted no out of spite for the people using a medical argument? Are you fucking retarded?

so youve essentially helped deny patients from alternative medicine(speaking on behalf of them now) because you felt the promotors tried to pull one over on you? Even though you admitted to knowing it should be legal in the first place?

As a FL resident I think I speak for 58% of us when I say "go fuck yourself".....

rant over


----------



## CDG (Nov 5, 2014)

A3nema said:


> So you have no problem with the legalization of weed but voted no out of spite for the people using a medical argument? Are you fucking retarded?
> 
> so youve essentially helped deny patients from alternative medicine(speaking on behalf of them now) because you felt the promotors tried to pull one over on you? Even though you admitted to knowing it should be legal in the first place?
> 
> ...



You need to chill the fuck out. If you want to debate the facts, fine.  But keep your emotional bullshit out of it.  You're an Unverified member of the site talking to a combat veteran. Dollars to doughnuts says you wouldn't be nearly so mouthy with this guy in person.


----------



## A3nema (Nov 5, 2014)

Much respect to all who serve but thats flat out bullshit to use a vote, that people die for, to spitefully deny a person a right.


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 5, 2014)

A3nema said:


> So you have no problem with the legalization of weed but voted no out of spite for the people using a medical argument? Are you fucking retarded?
> 
> so youve essentially helped deny patients from alternative medicine(speaking on behalf of them now) because you felt the promotors tried to pull one over on you? Even though you admitted to knowing it should be legal in the first place?
> 
> ...


3 day vacation check yourself


----------



## A3nema (Nov 5, 2014)

The emotion comes from the frustration in knowing almost every "no" vote was placed on a "well i dont like it" basis. To be able to see someone who voted no and at the same time verify my "they only voted no because of non issue" was a lot to see at once...... sorry for the disrespect...but dude wtf


----------



## Totentanz (Nov 5, 2014)

@A3nema - if you cannot discuss this in a civil manner then take a walk until you can.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 5, 2014)

A3nema said:


> The emotion comes from the frustration in knowing almost every "no" vote was placed on a "well i dont like it" basis. To be able to see someone who voted no and at the same time verify my "they only voted no because of non issue" was a lot to see at once...... sorry for the disrespect...but dude wtf



Quite frankly, it doesn't matter why he voted the way he did. He can vote for it because he likes it or against it because he doesn't like the color of it...or the smell of it for that matter. Or, just because he wants to. That is what makes us America. If the majority wants it passed...then pass it. Other than that, he is no more wrong for voting the way he wanted than you are for condemning him for doing it.


----------



## dmcgill (Nov 5, 2014)

My best friend's dad was diagnosed with cancer in 2006, went through all kinds of chemo bullshit, and smoked a LOT of weed. He is now cancer-free and living his life like he never has before.

I'll vote yes on this until the day it is legal everywhere. I also subscribe to the notion that marijuana is a better drug than alcohol. For pretty much every reason imaginable. It should be legalized, without a doubt.


----------



## AWP (Nov 5, 2014)

A3nema said:


> Much respect to all who serve but thats flat out bullshit to use a vote, that people die for, to spitefully deny a person a right.


 
You need to check yourself before you wreck yourself.

Like it or not, people can, and do, use their vote however they want all day long. They have done so since....about 1783 in this country unless my memory's shot. For you to call "bullshit" makes you no better than the person you're calling "bullshit" on. Why?

That's how a representative democracy works. People vote. Good, bad, or other....people vote however they want. THAT is the right people die for, not the right to make good choices or right chocies or Liberal choices or Conservative choices, but CHOICES. Not one person has fought or died in over 200 years for your right to make a "good" vote, but for your right TO vote.

So if someone wants to cast a vote out of spite...or a vote because they don't like a person's hair...or because they believe their immortal soul will burn in hell if they don't...or because the morning's tea leaves said to check that block....THAT'S HOW SHIT WORKS IN THIS COUNTRY. The only wasted vote is the one not made.

Don't presume to lecture us on the concept of our rights and their cost.


----------



## 8654Maine (Nov 5, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> 3 day vacation check yourself



PB, you're getting soft.

"Go fuck yourself" is just not a proper response.  To anyone, much less a vet.  From a "light designer", no less.  For exercising his right to vote.

BTW, I have only given 3 hates in the past:  1 to Pardus...just because.

I just used 3 on An3ema on this thread for his hate filled drivel.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 5, 2014)

Shredder477 said:


> I was speaking in regards to just consuming marijuana. *There has not been a single, reported death to my knowledge, just from consuming marijuana.*
> 
> I also never specifically stated that GMO's directly caused deaths. Thinking back, I probably said GMO's prematurely, although there have been lots of testing done with animal that have shown organ damage, gastrointestinal and immune system disorders, accelerated aging,  infertility, etc. And human studies have shown how genetically modified foods can leave material behind inside us, possibly causing long-term problems. But you're technically right.. For now haha.



You should hit some of the Colorado newspapers.  IIRC MJ Chocolate has killed a few kids.
I am busy for a few days, but I'l see if I can post the links.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 5, 2014)

SOWT said:


> You should hit some of the Colorado newspapers.  IIRC MJ Chocolate has killed a few kids.
> I am busy for a few days, but I'l see if I can post the links.



No, marijuana itself didn't kill anyone. People too high killed themselves or others. There is literally no case of someone dying from a MJ overdose. In one of the studies posted it said you would need 20-40,000 times the dose to get high to die from an overdose. The drug is self limiting.


----------



## pardus (Nov 5, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> No, marijuana itself didn't kill anyone. People too high killed themselves or others. There is literally no case of someone dying from a MJ overdose. In one of the studies posted it said you would need 20-40,000 times the dose to get high to die from an overdose. The drug is self limiting.



That was always my understanding.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 5, 2014)

SOWT said:


> You should hit some of the Colorado newspapers.  IIRC MJ Chocolate has killed a few kids.
> I am busy for a few days, but I'l see if I can post the links.



I'm assuming having "chocolate" in the name means it's laced with opium.  Pure weeds not gonna kill you but the shit it's laced with, will.

I've seen some great success among other Veterans using medical marijuana and synthetic derivatives for anything feom chronic pain to PTSD symptoms.  Works great on numerous sleep related issues, ie. night terrors, night sweats, nightmares, etc.  

Any legalization should be done strictly for medical use, recreational use is just a disaster waiting to happen and we need to look at the failure of alcohol.  Booze is poorly managed.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 6, 2014)

A3nema said:


> So you have no problem with the legalization of weed but voted no out of spite for the people using a medical argument? Are you fucking retarded?
> 
> so youve essentially helped deny patients from alternative medicine(speaking on behalf of them now) because you felt the promotors tried to pull one over on you? Even though you admitted to knowing it should be legal in the first place?
> 
> ...


 
Maybe my original post didn't make a whole lot of sense, TLDR20 already jumped in my shit about it and I deserved it for a stream-of-consciousness post that came off as insensitive and contradictory.  Again, my apologies for that. But I'd gladly take shit from him anyday than from some self-appointed pot-guru spokesperson for the ill and suffering masses from whom I've apparently denied the miracle cure.

From now on I'll restrict my thread-starter to topics that might make some small contribution to the SS community and keep my loose talk and opinions away from the keyboard.


----------



## pardus (Nov 6, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> From now on I'll restrict my thread-starter to topics that might make some small contribution to the SS community and keep my loose talk and opinions away from the keyboard.



It's your choice of course, but there's no need for you to do that.
This is a relevant topic, and one we've discussed here many times in the past.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 6, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> Maybe my original post didn't make a whole lot of sense, TLDR20 already jumped in my shit about it and I deserved it for a stream-of-consciousness post that came off as insensitive and contradictory.  Again, my apologies for that. But I'd gladly take shit from him anyday than from some self-appointed pot-guru spokesperson for the ill and suffering masses from whom I've apparently denied the miracle cure.
> 
> From now on I'll restrict my thread-starter to topics that might make some small contribution to the SS community and keep my loose talk and opinions away from the keyboard.




na na na fuck that dude

You talk about what the fuck you want, el pendeho de chipotle can go fuck himself softly in the corner with a telephone pole auger.

Having discussions is the way you find out things you might not have known before.  Far as I saw, ain't nobody jumping down your neck.  

I don't care about pot, maybe I'm spiteful but THC and THC lovers are 0 and 2, so I guess I'm the genetic freak.  Also, In before The Troll starts rabbling about my genetics.


----------



## A3nema (Nov 9, 2014)

A3nema said:


> Are you fucking retarded?
> 
> 
> As a FL resident I think I speak for 58% of us when I say "go fuck yourself".....
> ...




So whos this assclow........ what the fuck.



So I haven’t been on here in a while(or so I thought) and decided to jump on tonight. Surprisingly to a ton of alerts and a PM, to which I have yet to read. All I had to do was look at my hates to have my head tilting sideways to the point of break… Are you kidding me?


To Ocoka I offer my deepest apologies and hope maybe this can help to clean up the garbage that I had previously written. After looking at the date I realized this was the day me and my friends went out on the boat for a birthday. The drink of choice was 1800 and I haven’t drank since I started training. Around 2 oclock I remember being at a tiki bar and then it was black. I got up the next day and went to work not even realizing what the fuck I had done.


I don’t expect to be forgiven because I don’t believe being drunk is a valid reason. Nor do I believe something like that should be forgiven. I chose to get wasted and managed to get on this site. I am in shock at the way I handled this topic, with it being something I always have success finding common ground with the opposition. Making it even worse is to who I directed this stupidity towards, before making it even dumber with




> Much respect to all who serve but thats flat out bullshit to use a vote, that people die for




....this was just one big boot through ass into mouth situation that I can’t even begin to try and justify. All I can do is offer my sincerest apologies to Ocoka, along with everyone on this board who serves. This was shameful to read and 10 fold to know I wrote it....


----------



## AWP (Nov 9, 2014)

A3nema said:


> Post....


 
I have to admit, I didn't expect the above to occur. Good on you for that...as for putting yourself in that position, not so much.

Here's the deal: you aren't the first to come on here under the influence, myself included, and I doubt you'll be the last. You also aren't the first to post something "less than intelligent" while under the influence. You did about the only right thing in this situation, but that doesn't wipe the slate clean. I and a few others have a solid memory and you've just used 2 strikes/ 8 lives in one post. This isn't a threat or Internet Tough Guy thing, just letting you know the score and where you stand. Where you go from here is on you, not us. I will give you some credit for not using the "My brobro used my logged in account to post..." defense, but be aware that you just burned through most/ all of your credit on this site. Others have recovered and remained; one or two might even see this post. Like I said, where you go from here is on you.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 9, 2014)

Does medical marijuana have to be smoked?  Can it be taken in pill form?


----------



## pardus (Nov 9, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Does medical marijuana have to be smoked?  Can it be taken in pill form?



Marijuana can be converted to an oil so I guess that it could be taken as a pill. I've heard those vapor e-cigarettes can also be used with marijuana oil.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 10, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Does medical marijuana have to be smoked?  Can it be taken in pill form?



Yes, they also use other cannnaboid drugs in the treatment of chemo and AIDS related wasting.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 10, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Yes, they also use other cannnaboid drugs in the treatment of chemo and AIDS related wasting.


So legalizing Medical Marijuana is for smoking only? or are pill-forms illegal also?
i would think legalizing pills would just require the standard FDA process.


----------



## Totentanz (Nov 10, 2014)

SOWT said:


> So legalizing Medical Marijuana is for smoking only? or are pill-forms illegal also?
> i would think legalizing pills would just require the standard FDA process.



I'm not an expert by any means, but I do know that when a family friend was being treated for cancer (in California), she was given a medical marijuana pill as part of her treatment.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 10, 2014)

SOWT said:


> So legalizing Medical Marijuana is for smoking only? or are pill-forms illegal also?
> i would think legalizing pills would just require the standard FDA process.



Well there are other cannaboids that  are used in FDA approved drugs currently.  So while pot isn't legal, they use other by products to help with things like wasting naseua and other symptoms of chemo and AIDS.  It is just a matter of time before medical marijuana is legal nationally, and soon after I truly believe it will be legal recreationally.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 10, 2014)

My biggest complaint about MMJ/MJ in general, is simply the actual lack of overall research that has/can be done with the stuff scheduled as it is.


The stuff was set up for failure due to big names scared of the fiscal impact it could have had on their commerce back in the day (30's-50's) then following on during the 60-70's didn't get any love due to being "socially attached" to counterculture movement type shit...  Now it's thriving on 

meanwhile, it's obvious that it actually does good stuff and the people that need those effects are forced into relying on local law and hoping that the DEA doesn't get a hair up its ass since the shit's still federally illegal.

I fucking hate potheads. I hate people that spew pot related crap all the damn time. It's fucking annoying as shit (and having grown up in Cali, whoo boy...)  but guess what. I hate drunks as well. Alcoholics piss me the fuck off just as much. So, the common denominator is "ABUSE"

then there's a relative of mine who's a astrophysicist with a PhD. Guess what... tokes up. Big deal. It's celebratory, just like having a beer or whatever for him.   I don't hold it against him for a second. Nor anyone else that uses the stuff responsibly.


----------



## pardus (Nov 10, 2014)

The lack of research is quite ridiculous. I'd like to think that is going to be rectified in the near future.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 11, 2014)

A3nema said:


> So whos this assclow........ what the fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

It takes guts to admit mistakes. I've used up plenty of words in my life apologizing for stupid things I've said and done, and that includes a few I've made on Shadowspear during Happy Hour postings...and I've apologized for my OP on this thread. It ain't no biggie, man. Life's heavy enough without worrying about the small shit, but I appreciate and accept your apology. If you'd gotten  stoned instead of drunk, this might not have happened.


----------



## AWP (Nov 11, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> If you'd gotten  stoned instead of drunk, this might not have happened.


 
Alright, I can't be the only one who cracked up.

Nicely done.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 12, 2014)

SOWT said:


> So legalizing Medical Marijuana is for smoking only? or are pill-forms illegal also?
> i would think legalizing pills would just require the standard FDA process.


The THC compound is what's regulated, not the delivery method. The oil is more potent (refined) and less taxing on the user. 

We had a very close family friend get diagnosed with an extremely aggressive non-treatable neuro/endo cancer last year. It was awful- like, "everything is cool" to "6 months later dead at 30" awful. Very very sad for all involved. She used MMJ (specifically oil) on days where pain/lack of appetite was out of control, and it was the only thing she could use to turn the corner on the pain. It helped with mood and sleep as well, and I personally saw it give her more time with her kids and husband. Prior to the diagnosis she was a devout Morman that didn't drink anything but water and the occasional soda, with a beer in a blue moon (pun intended).

My personal feelings aside (I have zero issue with MJ even as a recreational legal substance) this was a very good example of MJ's medical usefulness. At least for me.


----------

